# Refinish..?



## eazrider (May 10, 2014)

I just picked up a 2J in fairly decent shape, and was in the process of cleaning and sanding in prep for a fresh coat of "Ubiquitous Gray" machinery paint. The base of the machine had lots of chips in the paint, and I picked up some paint stripper, figuring that would be the easy way to go. What I found was, underneath a couple "extra" coats of gray, on top of the factory gray, was a black base color of some sort. Of course, the paint stripper took that off as well, and what I was left with was a bare casting, grinding marks and all. I used to work in a casting foundry, and recognize those grindings as part of the process involved with cleaning and deburring castings. It appears the factory used some sort of heavy primer to fill in all the grinding/deburring operations on the castings. If I simply paint over the bare surface, even with primer, those marks are going to show through. I know this isn't a '57 Chevy I'm restoring, but I would like to get it as clean and good looking as I can...Any clues as to whether or not the factory was using a heavy fill/primer to clean these things up before the final gray coat of paint was applied..? I can always hit it with multiple coats of primer and sanding, but I had hoped this would not be a major task.....


----------



## chuckorlando (May 10, 2014)

my BP had some thick rubber type black coating. I used bondo to fill it all in. Most places just a thin coat and sand back to cast leaving the filler in the low spots and grinder marks


----------



## Kickstart (May 17, 2014)

There is a lot of Bondo under all the gray paint, years ago the factory had to because the casting process required bondo to make things look pretty.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 29, 2018)

Spray body putty ... Called primeez


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 30, 2018)

Like said filler was used to smooth out the raw casting to look good. You can use bondo or like material. I’ve had great luck with rustoleum machine paint. It’s oil based and menards has 3 different shades on shelf. Machine gray is pretty dam close. Three coats of that will be sufficient.


----------

